# What can the councellor do or suggest



## bobby5 (Mar 21, 2011)

My ex and I were toghther 8 years and are seperated 3 years. We have 2 kids. We settled in to the seperated family routine and while I was hurt I more or less accepted it. She left me because I basically didnt appreciate her and took her for granted for an extended period of time and again after we got back on an earlier less serious breakup.
We went on a family holiday some months back. This was basically for the kids. I was shocked at the effect it had on me. All my old feelings came back and I just wanted to do anything to get my family back. My genuine ambitions turned to panic when she rejected this out of hand. For the past 3 months now I am like a zombie thinking of nothing else. She is creeped out by it and refuses to go for a meal, go for a drink, councelling etc. I want my family back. I have changed my ways. She is not seeing anyone. Either am I. My children are crazy about me and would be over the moon. 
In a recent conversation she agreed to go to couple councelling. She has told me that she will be telling the councellor right off the bat that she doesnt fancy me to the point that the thought of being with me would make her sick. She did say however that she would be happy if we were successful and our family was reunited. I am not hurt by the things she sais because I am hopeful odf a miracle. Thing is, what will the poor councelloer say or suggest? Im worried she or he will say there is no hope then and then its over forever. Any ideas or experiance of couples councelling where both attend but one doesnt fancy the other?
Thanks in advance


----------

